# Best Gesneriads for the viv?



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

I have recently became quite fond of Gesneriads as viv plants and am trying to figure out what species and genera are best suited for vivs. Can anyone give me a basic list? Nothing that gets too huge.

John


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Hornet said:


> I have recently became quite fond of Gesneriads as viv plants and am trying to figure out what species and genera are best suited for vivs. Can anyone give me a basic list? Nothing that gets too huge.
> 
> John


Some of the better ones are:
Pearcea sp.
Diastema sp.
Gloxinella sp.
Gesneria sp.
Columnea as epiphtyes
Kohleria in large tanks
Drymonia sp.
Episcia 

Most truly tropical ones are fine, try not to spray the leaves to much and grow them in a well draining mix and you should be good.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Cheers, i'm very keen on growing african violets, species in paticular. I have seen pics of another genera that looks very very similar in growth habit and flowers to Saintpaulia, what genera would that be?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmmm, you might have seen Petrocosmea or Chirita; both from Southeast Asia. Many are not really suited to a tropical rainforest enviroment, though some are. 

Check out this link....
Gesneriad Genera


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

I have tried several Kohlerias and Episcias, Chirita 'tamiana', and Sinningias (Mighty Mouse and Pusilla), although I probably still have some of their rhizomes (roots) alive and buried in the substrate, they all died off within a year. 

The only ones that have made it past one year are a Columnea (‘Hot Lips’) and a Alsobia Dianthiflora. Both are very slow growers... the Dianthiflora has been happy planted in a pocket midway up on the wall but it has never flowered, the Columnea (I started with just a cutting) was wrapped in sphagnum moss and stuck in a crack on a piece of wood. It just started flowering in Dec and hasn't stopped, it now has about 6-8 buds that will open in a week or so. 

If you can get a couple cuttings of a Columnea and can be patient... you will not be disappointed.

Columnea


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Very nice shaun, i have a few cuttings here from Columnea's and goldfish plants, checked them the other day and they are just starting to root


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I have a few, this one has done really well, blooms great and holds the flowers for a long time.

https://www.violetbarn.com/store/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=525

Deb


----------

